# Not what you expect



## smitdog

Those do look cool and I can definitely see the minion reference! Too bad they aren't actually very useful, the lenses not fitting is inexcusable. Sometimes form over function is acceptable but rarely in the workshop


----------



## Tedstor

I bought 10-12 pairs of generic glasses from Harbor Freight for $1ish each. There always seems to be a pair laying around when I need one. Can't imagine getting the urge to try something 'cuter'.....although I do sometimes use a face shield when I do a lot of grinding.

Goggles like these have become popular with the motorcycle circles. I'm not sure why since I would think they would make peripheral vision terrible. I use a pair of gas station sunglasses. On the rare occasion I ride at night, I use a pair of the harbor freight safety glasses.


----------



## helluvawreck

I have to wear prescription glasses so I have to wear safety goggles over my glasses so these don't look like they would work for me anyways. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WoodNSawdust

I have always heard good things about Lee Valley. It is a shame that these goggles are not up to standard. Have you tried contacting Lee Valley?


----------



## dhazelton

You can buy sprays that will prevent fog up, guys who use chainsaws all day for a living use it. Also rubbing a fine film of dish detergent is supposed to prevent it. I don't know if it's brand specific though.


----------



## justgrif

Thanks for your review. I just got the Lee Valley catalog and spotted these, thinking they would be an interesting add to my shop. I think I'll pass now and stick to the free ones the Ridgid rep gave me when I bought my R4512 table saw.


----------



## fuigb

> I have always heard good things about Lee Valley. It is a shame that these goggles are not up to standard. Have you tried contacting Lee Valley?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


This is my first-ever negative experience with Lee Valley. Generally I'm happy with the products, but this the first non-tool item that I've purchased from their catalog.

To answer the question, no, I've not attempted to contact LV. It was right away that I realized that the tinted lenses did not fit, but going to war over $3 or the trouble of repacking and returning lenses for the same three bucks didn't feel like it would be worth the effort. And then the problems with the rust… that issue has been a slow slide into a pit defined by ongoing efforts to scrub free the rust, treat the trouble spots, remove new rust… I'm not a complainer, and so in this case my initial thoughts were that I must be doing something wrong or abusive. But after six months I'm convinced that I bought junk, and while the $20 bite isn't enough to really hurt I decided to write this review to alert others to the shortcomings (IMO) of the product.


----------



## CooperDBM

It would be worth sending Lee Valley a copy of this review, even if you're not looking for a refund. They do drop products due to bad user feedback. The descriptions of their items on sale often say they're clearing out discontinued stock due to poor user feedback.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

FWIW, Lee Valley even covers return postage in the first three months.


----------



## DLK

You will have no issues retuning them to Lee Valley.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

I had a pair just like those not quite as round and long in the goggle part but close, I switched over to these Carhartt safety glasses and they are awesome.

http://www.pksafety.com/carhartt-carthage-safety-glasses.html

Oh and you can get add-on lenses, a sunglass set that do fit in, as I have them for when I use my chainsaw and yard work on bright days. They also have a bronze lense set which are supposed to make things appear brighter I guess, I haven't order that set yet. But the thing I like about these is the strap and ear pieces can be interchanged super quick.


----------



## _Whitey

Let them rust a little more then throw them on a shelf in the living room. Tell your guests they are "Steampunk" Guaranteed to be a good conversation piece.


----------



## Dusty56

Maybe they don't enjoy being referred to as "googles" by you ?


----------



## rhybeka

I have those glasses as well but do not use them in my shop for the fogging reason (haven't had a chance to try the anti-fog methods plus I already have a set of dewalt goggles in the shop that work just fine  If my memory serves correctly, the tinted lenses weren't meant to be installed alone, but with the glass ones in front since they aren't meant to be protective and the glass ones are. Not sure if this is why you're having a fit issue but thought I'd mention it in case they omitted that from the catalog!

They are great for minion/steampunk things though!


----------



## RPhillips

If your looking for comfort and protection, check these out. The are offered in both clear and smoked lenses and even a few other combinations. Essentially these are "fectoggles" which are a hybrid safety glasses with foam sealing around your face similar to a goggle, but much more comfortable.

I have used them at work in a refinery and they performed nicely at keeping airborne "coke" particles out of my eyes without fogging.

Pyramex Wolfhound Tactical Shooting Glasses

Pyramex Highlander Safety Eyewear


----------



## walden

Thanks for the review. I bought these same goggles from Garret Wade and had the same experience. I then bought the DeWalt-branded safety glasses from Home Depot and like them. I have a clear pair for indoors and a tinted pair for outside. They never fog up and are comfortable to wear.


----------

